# What species do you think this is?



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey all,

Hopefully I put this in the correct section of the forum. If not, don't kill me please.:icon_smile:

I found some wood on the curb that was getting ready to be picked up by the garbage truck. 

Can anyone take a gander at what species they think it might be? I plan to practice with it..... I don't want to call it FOC wood (Found on Curb). Someone might take offense of the word FOC.....:yes:

Thanks for the help guys.

Fred


----------



## Nate1778 (Mar 10, 2008)

ash maybe?


----------



## mdlbldrmatt135 (Dec 6, 2006)

thinkin Ash as well


----------



## Kirk Allen (Nov 7, 2006)

The Bark is not right for ash.

Hard to tell from the pics for sure but my guess is Silver Maple.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Well this ties it, 2 votes for ash...and I say silver maple too.


----------



## ~WoodChuck~ (Jan 17, 2009)

looks like maple


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

The bark doesn't like right for ash to me either. Try splitting a piece with an axe...if you feel like Paul Bunyan after one swing, it's ash. If you feel like Pee Wee Herman, it's maple. :laughing: (or hickory...)


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks for the response guys. Are there any better pictures that would make it any easier?

I don't have an axe to split it with. If I cut it down the center to make a couple of bowl blanks, will that do any assistance?

Fred


----------



## bradleywellsoff (Nov 27, 2008)

When you find out the species, put the word FREE in front of it. Thats what kind it is.:yes:


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

PTownSubbie said:


> Thanks for the response guys. Are there any better pictures that would make it any easier?
> 
> I don't have an axe to split it with. If I cut it down the center to make a couple of bowl blanks, will that do any assistance?
> 
> Fred


Fred - My guess is hickory....maybe even poplar. Maybe some more pics from you would help...are there any dead leaves from that tree nearby? Here are a couple of pics of hickory logs next to yours:


----------

